# Peach pits



## mrodgers (Sep 14, 2008)

I am reading some not-so-good stuff on peach pits.

I have a lot of fruit trees in the yard. I have peach, apple, plum, and cherry trees. The apples, we have 8-10 trees, some quite old. When we brought the pup home last week (11 week old yellow lab), she was getting into the apples on the ground. There are way too many to pick up from 10 trees. That was the first day, she hasn't messed much with the apples since that first day.

My problem is the peaches. I have 5 or 6 peach trees and the dog is going nuts over all the peach pits on the ground. We are going crazy trying to keep them from her when we are out in the yard playing. It seems that she can find peach pits anywhere and everywhere, even though we are trying to keep her away from the trees.

How do I keep her from chomping on the peach pits constantly? I just can't tether her as we have 2 acres and she loves to romp around. We play ball in the yard and the kids chase her and she chases the kids around. We are non-stop getting peach pits away from her. She doesn't swallow them, just chomps them up (thinking of blockage issues). I'm sure she is swallowing some as she is chomping them up, but just not swallowing whole. We catch her with the pits and get them from her, but I'm sure there are some that we don't notice.

There are too many in the yard to completely clean up. Had I known I would have a pup at this time of year, they would have been cleaned up a long time ago when they fell.

Gotta go now, she is quite active upstairs, hehe. Time to go out and do some nighttime ball chasing, and hopefully no peach pits...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

According to the following link all pits are bad because they contain cyanide. I would suggest putting up a fence as soon as possible.

Pits
Most fruit pits including apple seeds, cherry pits, peach pits, avocado pits, plum pits and all pits of that ilk contain cyanide which is poisonous. The accumulation of small amounts of cyanide or a large ingestion will lead to death.
http://www.ilovedogs.com/?q=common-foods-toxic-your-dog


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh... so THAT'S why we have BSL...


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

lmao Rosemary...

I have fruit trees too, luckily my dogs don't give a care about the fruit.... I think you will just have to be religious about harvesting.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

mrodgers said:


> I have peach, apple, plum, and cherry trees.


Although "human grade" fruits in general - except for grapes- are OK as part of your dogs diet, pits and seeds are generally *NOT GOOD*. So yes you do have to keep your dog away from them. 




mrodgers said:


> My problem is the peaches. ... We are going crazy trying to keep them from her when we are out in the yard playing. It seems that she can find peach pits anywhere and everywhere ....
> How do I keep her from chomping on the peach pits constantly?


I don't want to sound cold, but you keep her away from the peach pits the same way you keep her from destroying your shoes or using the TV remote as a chew toy or whatever - you *train *her not to do it. 

You can't expect her to learn to leave things alone unless you are willing to do the training. In this case, the "LEAVE IT!" command seems to be what is needed. 

How many times will you be using this command? More times than you can count - and since this 'peach craving' could end up as a seasonal thing, you may have to repeat the training with respect to the peaches every year. But that is part of the territory of owning a dog. The sooner you start, the better. 

One of our dogs has a similar strange seasonal craving for acorns. Although acorns are nowhere near as toxic as peach pits, eating a large quantity of them can lead to problems. And there are way more oak trees around here than peach trees. You just have to keep at it.


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 14, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> lmao Rosemary...
> 
> I have fruit trees too, luckily my dogs don't give a care about the fruit.... I think you will just have to be religious about harvesting.


Well, we have so many on the ground because we don't spray them with pesticides. We don't spray them because we figured then the kids (4 and 7) can just pick and eat them as they wish. We don't just pick and eat them because they are full of bugs. They are full of bugs because we don't spray them. We don't spray because we want to eat them, and on and on and on and on 

It's too late for me this year as they are all down, the pulp rotted off, and the pits ground down into the grass from running them over with the mower. Next year, I am either spraying so they aren't buggy and we will pick most of them to wash and eat, or I will be very religious about getting them off the ground as whole peaches and dispose of them.

Though I don't know about the spraying thing. That's probably worse than the dog eating the pits. And I'm sure to miss some of them, there are quite a few trees, after all.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Well, we have so many on the ground because we don't spray them with pesticides. We don't spray them because we figured then the kids (4 and 7) can just pick and eat them as they wish. We don't just pick and eat them because they are full of bugs. They are full of bugs because we don't spray them. We don't spray because we want to eat them, and on and on and on and on
> 
> It's too late for me this year as they are all down, the pulp rotted off, and the pits ground down into the grass from running them over with the mower. Next year, I am either spraying so they aren't buggy and we will pick most of them to wash and eat, or I will be very religious about getting them off the ground as whole peaches and dispose of them.
> 
> Though I don't know about the spraying thing. That's probably worse than the dog eating the pits. And I'm sure to miss some of them, there are quite a few trees, after all.


I feel your pain...most of mine were full of bugs... i just put them in the garbage disposal (chicken pen) so they weren't wasted... 

maybe some wire fencing around the trees?


----------

